# Saratoga Racetrack to open



## debodun (Jul 13, 2020)

A local summer attraction here that used to bring people from all over the world is opening this Thursday, July 16. However, this year, spectators aren't being allowed on the grounds. I have a friend that is really upset about this because she runs a food concession stand every year and depends on that extra income.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 13, 2020)

Saratoga! One of the most beautiful places in NYS!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 13, 2020)

@debodun, you are in one of my fave places in the whole world!  LOVE Saratoga!  I guess the NYC ballet will not be there for July either, huh?


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2020)

Haven't heard about what SPAC plans yet. I suppose you could Google that.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @debodun, you are in one of my fave places in the whole world!  LOVE Saratoga!  I guess the NYC ballet will not be there for July either, huh?


https://spac.org/calendar/calendar-of-events/


----------

